# 32 Ford hot rod body, kit car, replica, electric vehicle, electric car, NEV, EV



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,800.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Dec-24-2011 18:28:27 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

